# V-Cam



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey chaps,

Can you post up the price for a mild engine tune for an R34GTR, from stage 1 UK (really virtually standard) to say c.500bhp, including V-Cam? Price and parts needed? (I'm assuming turbos and ECU as well as the V-Cam parts, but sure you can advise more). Including how much time would be needed to do the work.
Ta
T


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for PM/email on way.
T


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

just out of intrest any idea how much a vcam goes for im quite interested


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The regular V-cam or the big V-Cam? I believe in Japan they are about 450,000 JPY and 600,000 JPY respectively, depending on the size of your upgrade.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

only really looking into the stage 1 vcam.
is it a worth while upgrade?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

I think if you search Jae Miles posts your find a dyno plot for a 2.6 ltr Step 1 V cam and GT-SS turbo,s. This is what I would call the best responsive 2.6 motor we have built and tuned.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

im thinking of getting one but there tooo ttoooo expensive
they would be great with 2530.

who is the cheapest trader for them??


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i am interested in this too. how much is the kit for a RB26? i will be running around 600-650bhp atf. would this require the big or small kit?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

nazams said:


> im thinking of getting one but there tooo ttoooo expensive
> they would be great with 2530.
> 
> who is the cheapest trader for them??


It's not just the price of the part... :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

The kits arent cheap and HKS have just done a price rise

There are 3 kits;

Step 1 type A, for stock pistons 248 deg durstion and 8.6mm lift cam
90-120 degree swing

Step 1 type B for HKS pocketed pistons ( we have used on other pistons as
well ) same cam as type A but 75-125 degree cam swing


Pro kit for step 2 HKS pistons , 264 deg duration and 10.0mm lift
80-130 degree cam swing , needs to have head as base
circle is stock on cam and you need step 2 HKS valve
springs 

All kits are advised to be run with an uprated oil pump as the variable cam pulley is oil feed/controlled.

Prices aren't cheap , we can do a deal on these and I feel we have good experience on these kit's as we have fitted a few kits.

Step 1 type A £3260-00 + vat
Step 2 type B £3327-00 + vat
Pro kit with painted cam cover £4658-00 + vat

very very expensive , but if you want the ultimate in responsive RB this is the way to go.

I have attached the HKS remit for the Type A/B kit , hopefully it can be read easily.


The kit can be fitted and tuned by anyone , to tune the kit without the F-con dongle is very time consuming it doesnt need to be used with F-con Pro either and the best way for the kit to really work good is to use it with Air flow meters.

We do link the V-cam box into the F-con when we do a build as well tweak fualling/ignition timing in relation to cam angle for good drivability and safety agaisnt detonation but you dont have to use F-con Pro.

I think with a little work the kit will work on any engine management system with cam control , but you need to be able to make sure you dont over swing the cam and bend the valves , you do a set up procedure when fitting the kit to work out how much cam advance you can run,this value is then inputted into the Valcan cam control to limit the cam advance swing to prevent valve to piston contact.

We have run the Step1 type B kit upto around 600bhp with great results , these work real well in a 2.8 ltr motor with 2530 turbo,s you see full boost from around 3000rpm , motor will be reasonable economical as well as you can lose the overlap when cruising.

The Pro kit works well with big singles we find T04Z and T51 sized turbo,s.

I have a look through some dyno sheets and post up before and after runs.

any questions ask away.


Mark


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

my car runs a VCam fitted by Abbey Motorsport and even on low boost mode (1.0b) the car is pulling really strong. full boost at about 2500rpm up to 8000 rpm without any weak point... what is impressive is response to throttle at whatever rpm/gear you are, and i only have GTSS turbos on 2.6l engine...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That's exactly what I am looking for - no major out and out power but fantastic responsiveness. Got a dyno for your car?


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> That's exactly what I am looking for - no major out and out power but fantastic responsiveness. Got a dyno for your car?


i have plenty of Dyno prints with invoices from the previous owners with different setups on this car (it has evolved in several steps during the years)... i need to check and scan them... maybe Mark has them somewhere as the car was tuned by Abbey Motorsport... 

maximum output power isn't impressive but to drive it is like driving a big NA engine but with high rpms


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

What is max power as a matter of interest?


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> What is max power as a matter of interest?


i think it was 440whp @ 1.6b boost


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Give me a few days I get a few dyno plots up before and after V-cam fitment.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Isn't this the cheP way of get a bigger cc engine for response???


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/101483-dyno-sheets-remap-abbey.html


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Alex but your biased!


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Abbey built my dream spec engine, which was a 2.8HKS with N1 block and V cam type B, it was running 2860r-5 turbos. The engine was producing almost 600bhp at 1.5 bar and 550lbs ft of torque. 

As Mark says, the boost came on full and hard from 3000rpm, and was extremely tractable; 6th gear 80mph, plant the go pedal and 1.5bar is instantly there and pulling really hard, so no need for down shift to get the turbo's spooled up.

I think that V cam on the right engine setup is a real benefit, and is defo worth the cash, on my 2.8 you could really feel the difference...


----------

